# How's the forum?



## Jesse Booth

Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.

This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

That your first post critiquing moderation is quite suspect.   A quick glance?  You just joined today and this is your first post!   What do I have to say?  

That Satan is always in a hurry.  So are his workers.  (it's a dead give away)


----------



## Jesse Booth

Jeremiah said:


> That your first post critiquing moderation is quite suspect.   A quick glance?  You just joined today and this is your first post!   What do I have to say?
> 
> That Satan is always in a hurry.  So are his workers.  (it's a dead give away)



I just want to know what to expect before I decide whether to stay or not.


----------



## deltex1

This forum is fairly loose. Which I prefer.  But you have to learn not to respond to the far left drones and their hyper partisan threads that are of no consequence to the future of the republic and just take up space.


----------



## deltex1

Plus you get many opportunities to view Kate Upton's breasts...which may distract an 18 year old man.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Expect anything and everything.  It's a message board.

Didn't you just say you have visited a lot of those before?


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?



Hey, I know you from somewhere!


----------



## Roadrunner

deltex1 said:


> Plus you get many opportunities to view Kate Upton's breasts...which may distract an 18 year old man.


It's that 16 year old Taylor Swift that distracts me!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you get many opportunities to view Kate Upton's breasts...which may distract an 18 year old man.
> 
> 
> 
> It's that 16 year old Taylor Swift that distracts me!!!!
Click to expand...


Taylor Swift is 25 years old.  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you get many opportunities to view Kate Upton's breasts...which may distract an 18 year old man.
> 
> 
> 
> It's that 16 year old Taylor Swift that distracts me!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift is 25 years old.
Click to expand...


It was a facetious post.

Your hate is showing.


----------



## AquaAthena

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?



If you stay within the rules and guidelines, you should not have any problems speaking your mind here. 
*
*****WELCOME******


----------



## Moonglow

Jeremiah said:


> That your first post critiquing moderation is quite suspect.   A quick glance?  You just joined today and this is your first post!   What do I have to say?
> 
> That Satan is always in a hurry.  So are his workers.  (it's a dead give away)


Where can I find one, they are never around when I need one.....oh Hello, welcome to our house of horror.....not really...


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that 16 year old Taylor Swift that distracts me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift is 25 years old.  Pedophile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a facetious post.
> 
> Your hate is showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU said you are attracted to a person you thought was 16 years old which is a child and probably young enough to be your granddaughter.  I didn't say it.  YOU did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said the ad with her picture DISTRACTS me.
> 
> In response to another poster talking about another ad.
> 
> YOU butted in, with your vile accusation.
> 
> Take your filthy mind elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the filthy one obviously.  Looking at what you think is a 16-year-old CHILD with lust in your heart.  Sick bastard.
Click to expand...

Never stopped our ancestors...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Moonglow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That your first post critiquing moderation is quite suspect.   A quick glance?  You just joined today and this is your first post!   What do I have to say?
> 
> That Satan is always in a hurry.  So are his workers.  (it's a dead give away)
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find one, they are never around when I need one.....oh Hello, welcome to our house of horror.....not really...
Click to expand...


Moderators are not daycare workers.  They have enough to do without babysitting grown adults who should be able to use their own judgment - if a thread offends you?  Leave it and find another one.  But censorship is what some newcomers are looking for and will open with what is really on their minds.  Just reading between the lines here........


----------



## Jesse Booth

Jeremiah said:


> Expect anything and everything.  It's a message board.
> 
> Didn't you just say you have visited a lot of those before?



I've looked over a few, and listened to others' experiences and complaints. I didn't look over this one very much before deciding to join, so I figured I may as well ask peoples' opinions of the site. I've only actually joined two political forums before, though there's been a few other types I've joined.


----------



## Roadrunner

Jesse Booth said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expect anything and everything.  It's a message board.
> 
> Didn't you just say you have visited a lot of those before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked over a few, and listened to others' experiences and complaints. I didn't look over this one very much before deciding to join, so I figured I may as well ask peoples' opinions of the site. I've only actually joined two political forums before, though there's been a few other types I've joined.
Click to expand...

This one is Ok.

Welcome.


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I know you from somewhere!
Click to expand...


Holy crap! ChrisL! I haven't seen you in a while. Gathomas said he was still in touch with you, is he on here too?


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I know you from somewhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap! ChrisL! I haven't seen you in a while. Gathomas said he was still in touch with you, is he on here too?
Click to expand...


Yeah, nice to see you around.  

Yup, he stops in here from time to time.  It's great here.  I think you'll like it a lot.


----------



## MisterBeale

All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol



I thought your user name seemed familiar.


----------



## MisterBeale

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
Click to expand...


lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.

Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.

When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
Click to expand...


Dream on.  USMB is not withering and changing with the character of the nation.


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how a manage to hang on.  I'm don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
Click to expand...


Oh yes, I agree.  What I meant was that I was one of the ones who was banned.    I kind of committed e-suicide there because I was so tired of the weiners there.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Jeremiah said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dream on.  USMB is not withering and changing with the character of the nation.
Click to expand...


I thought he was referring to another place.    I could be wrong though.  Personally, I love this site.  It's great.


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about this place or the other place?  This place is WAY better than the other place, that's for sure.


----------



## Igrok_

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?


This board is not such bad. I have been conversating here for about a couple of mounths and despite of my opposite to the main stream political position, I am still not banned


----------



## Jesse Booth

MisterBeale said:


> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.



This sounds a lot like what I was worried about. Just how bad is the constant taddling you mentioned?


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds a lot like what I was worried about. Just how bad is the constant taddling you mentioned?
Click to expand...


It's certainly a lot better than the other place.  I can attest to that fact.  I've been posting here a LOT.  Lol.  I really haven't had that issue.


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> It's certainly a lot better than the other place.  I can attest to that fact.  I've been posting here a LOT.  Lol.  I really haven't had that issue.



What's wrong with DP? I'm curious what got you so angry over there.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly a lot better than the other place.  I can attest to that fact.  I've been posting here a LOT.  Lol.  I really haven't had that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with DP? I'm curious what got you so angry over there.
Click to expand...


Well that's not something we can discuss on the open forum.  We are really not supposed to be discussing other sites in such a way, I don't think.  

Honestly, I can't believe you have to ask.  Lol.  I call it the old weiner site.  It's not so much the site as it is the phony people though.


----------



## MisterBeale

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this place or the other place?  This place is WAY better than the other place, that's for sure.
Click to expand...


Well, to be honest, I was talking about this place.  But really, they have all become police state jacketed free speech zones since the election of Obama.  To have any illusions that they aren't in some way connected to the political/corporate establishment, is to live in a fairy world where we have a free market economy independent of political economic influences. 

As a write this, I am forced to have Miley Cyruss' ass shoved in my face.  If it weren't for the fact that I value the services of USMB, I'd probably install AdBlock+, but AdobeFlash already slows my browser down enough.  lol

However, I agree with you, the forum I fled from was had an even more draconian administration with a more thug like stormtrooper moderation team.  They were helped out and enabled by an ever willing team of narks.

 In the end, a form is, after all, it's members.  THAT is why I stick around.  It is in hopes that this forum will still remain a shell of it's former self;  the most free wheeling, fast shootin, fun, rollicking forum on the web.  Both the conservative and liberals should TRY to respect each other a little bit more, and be friends.  They should TRY to keep their barbs fun, and most of all, not take things too seriously.  When there are rules violations, don't go whining to the mods, or the great, witty posters will leave us to the sands of time. (I've seen so many go.)


----------



## MisterBeale

Jesse Booth said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds a lot like what I was worried about. Just how bad is the constant taddling you mentioned?
Click to expand...


Depends on your political position. 


If you are free thinker, moderate or a conservative and you violate ANY of the rules and happen to be in a thread where you are pissing off someone that is an "Obamabot", kiss your ass goodbye, you're getting a violation. 

There is even a program funded by the administration that has put out unpaid interns on the internet to populate forums and social media to do the administration's bidding.  Make no mistake, they know what they are doing.  Since 2012, this forum, which had a decidedly freedom and liberty flavor, has taken a turn toward the progressive leaning.  Even though I would have to say, a slight majority of it's membership is STILL conservative.  It is kind of queer actually.

lol


----------



## teddyearp

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## Foxfyre

Welcome Jesse.  You know me from the other place too but not under this name.  Each has its plusses and minuses.  If you love the VBulletin format, you'll find some frustrations here but nothing that can't be overcome with some valium and attitude adjustment.   Some really good folks here.  This has been my board home for a very long time now and I have a lot of good friends here.   The mod squad are good peeps too and won't give you any grief if you just sort of stay within the parameters.


----------



## April

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?



Hey there, Jesse..

I am hoping you will find we are a fair team here at USMB...it may help to read the rules and guidelines before you dive in,
here: USMB Rules and Guidelines then go ahead and feel free to explore the board. 






Enjoy..


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?



Welcome to the forum, dude! 

I think you'll find the atmosphere here more to your liking than some other forums out there.


----------



## Judicial review

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, Jesse..
> 
> I am hoping you will find we are a fair team here at USMB...it may help to read the rules and guidelines before you dive in,
> here: USMB Rules and Guidelines then go ahead and feel free to explore the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy..
Click to expand...


You never showed me the rules or told me there were any.....  I don't feel cared about here..  I'm feeling sad...


----------



## April

Judicial review said:


> You never showed me the rules or told me there were any..... I don't feel cared about here.. I'm feeling sad..



Have another Zima..


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> Are you talking about this place or the other place?  This place is WAY better than the other place, that's for sure.




 But the mods at the other place are Gods, Chris, GODS.  Who are you to deny them the worship they have convinced themselves they deserve?


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this place or the other place?  This place is WAY better than the other place, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the mods at the other place are Gods, Chris, GODS.  Who are you to deny them the worship they have convinced themselves they deserve?
Click to expand...


The only way I recognized you was your sense of humor, and your avatar is quite similar if not the same as at the other place.


----------



## Roadrunner

Judicial review said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, Jesse..
> 
> I am hoping you will find we are a fair team here at USMB...it may help to read the rules and guidelines before you dive in,
> here: USMB Rules and Guidelines then go ahead and feel free to explore the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never showed me the rules or told me there were any.....  I don't feel cared about here..  I'm feeling sad...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> The only way I recognized you was your sense of humor, and your avatar is quite similar if not the same as at the other place.



and when I took off my pants, too, right?


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I recognized you was your sense of humor, and your avatar is quite similar if not the same as at the other place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when I took off my pants, too, right?
Click to expand...


  I've heard the rumors.


----------



## saveliberty

Why were  you wearing pants to begin with?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

saveliberty said:


> Why were  you wearing pants to begin with?




 It increases their sense of anticipation.

  That little gasp Chris makes is especially endearing.


----------



## Jesse Booth

Dogmaphobe said:


> But the mods at the other place are Gods, Chris, GODS.  Who are you to deny them the worship they have convinced themselves they deserve?



...Gardener?



Sgt_Gath said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, dude!
> 
> I think you'll find the atmosphere here more to your liking than some other forums out there.
Click to expand...


...Gathomas?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?


Good grief.  Lurk for a little while and make your own mind up from the evidence in front of your own eyes.


----------



## Jesse Booth

IlarMeilyr said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Lurk for a little while and make your own mind up from the evidence in front of your own eyes.
Click to expand...


Huh. Hadn't considered trying that course of action. Thanks, llarMeilyr!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Jesse Booth said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Lurk for a little while and make your own mind up from the evidence in front of your own eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh. Hadn't considered trying that course of action. Thanks, llarMeilyr!
Click to expand...


LOL.

I enjoy an occasional bit of banter with someone who is clearly putting up a front.

Sock or non-sock, that was funny.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Jesse Booth said:


> ...Gardener?




Guilty as charged.

and if I can continue to make generalized statements about no forum in particular, I would say that when a forum's very existence acts as nothing more than a vehicle for the insatiable egos of those given absolute power over others, then the very act of wielding that power becomes like a drug to them.

The very people who do not have to justify anything they do, and who rule with an iron fist completely unaccountable for their own actions are the very ones lecturing others on accountability.


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Gardener?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty as charged.
> 
> and if I can continue to make generalized statements about no forum in particular, I would say that when a forum's very existence acts as nothing more than a vehicle for the insatiable egos of those given absolute power over others, then the very act of wielding that power becomes like a drug to them.
> 
> The very people who do not have to justify anything they do, and who rule with an iron fist completely unaccountable for their own actions are the very ones lecturing others on accountability.
Click to expand...


I like my free speech!    I like being able to post things and not have people be able to move it to other parts of the forum where it can be taken out of context.  I like the fact that there is a lot more HONESTY on this board when it comes to moderation, even in the Flame Zone section.


----------



## ChrisL

Here, you can have small conversations on the funny pictures threads and not get banned from the thread for talking, as if you are in grade school.  Lol.    Goodness, talk about overbearing mommy state.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> I like my free speech!    I like being able to post things and not have people be able to move it to other parts of the forum where it can be taken out of context.  I like the fact that there is a lot more HONESTY on this board when it comes to moderation, even in the Flame Zone section.




  I can only speak in generalities, of course, but what sets apart this form of interaction from that of our daily lives is the anonymity.  Because people are anonymous, they are much more likely to express thoughts they would be reluctant to express in person, and they are also much more aggressive.

Now, the approach as to how to handle this can go in various directions. A forum can allow the aggressive speech, the hate speech and all the crazy crap but also allow people to respond to it much as they do in real life.  "Kill the Jews" results in "You're a fucking asshole"  A different approach would be to limit the hate speech and the aggressiveness to begin with, by not allowing somebody to say "kill the Jews" so you wouldn't have the response.  The third option, however, is the one myopic individuals too often take where they allow all the aggression and hate speech, but then punish those who react to it. "Kill the Jews" results in "You're a fucking asshole idiot" results in a "You have just received an infraction".

That that third approach makes the website an active participant in the hate speech since they are taking such a role in enabling it though the elimination of its natural consequences.


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my free speech!    I like being able to post things and not have people be able to move it to other parts of the forum where it can be taken out of context.  I like the fact that there is a lot more HONESTY on this board when it comes to moderation, even in the Flame Zone section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only speak in generalities, of course, but what sets apart this form of interaction from that of our daily lives is the anonymity.  Because people are anonymous, they are much more likely to express thoughts they would be reluctant to express in person, and they are also much more aggressive.
> 
> Now, the approach as to how to handle this can go in various directions. A forum can allow the aggressive speech, the hate speech and all the crazy crap but also allow people to respond to it much as they do in real life.  "Kill the Jews" results in "You're a fucking asshole"  A different approach would be to limit the hate speech and the aggressiveness to begin with, by not allowing somebody to say "kill the Jews" so you wouldn't have the response.  The third option, however, is the one myopic individuals too often take where they allow all the aggression and hate speech, but then punish those who react to it. "Kill the Jews" results in "You're a fucking asshole idiot" results in a "You have just received an infraction".
> 
> That that third approach makes the website an active participant in the hate speech since they are taking such a role in enabling it though the elimination of its natural consequences.
Click to expand...


Well, I look at it a bit differently in that I like to know who those people are.  Why bother having a message board if you are going to have to stifle your TRUE feelings?  What the hell is the point in that?  Then, it becomes like a bunch of phonies playing niceties with each other.  No thanks.  BOORING.  Lol.    Besides, there are limits to what you can get away with even here.  People do get banned from this site too and temporary suspensions.


----------



## Mertex

Jesse Booth said:


> I just want to know what to expect before I decide whether to stay or not.



This forum is pretty open-minded.  There are regulations but basically no rules against personal insults unless you are in the CDZ (Clean Debate Zone) - and in some zones flaming is not allowed, while in the Taunting Area, the (Flame Zone, The Badlands and Rubber Room) you can practically go ape shit with insults.

You are not allowed to attack family members in any zone....they are not here to defend themselves, and some members try to insult you by bringing them in.....that can get you banned.  The right-wingers are in a bit of butt hurt right now and make insults even here (Introduction area), where they are not supposed to, but some are too dumb to realize it.  

Hope you have fun posting here, no matter what side your on.


----------



## Mertex

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
Click to expand...


In other words, you're not that important, here......


----------



## Mertex

MisterBeale said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds a lot like what I was worried about. Just how bad is the constant taddling you mentioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on your political position.
> 
> 
> If you are free thinker, moderate or a conservative and you violate ANY of the rules and happen to be in a thread where you are pissing off someone that is an "Obamabot", kiss your ass goodbye, you're getting a violation.
> 
> There is even a program funded by the administration that has put out unpaid interns on the internet to populate forums and social media to do the administration's bidding.  Make no mistake, they know what they are doing.  Since 2012, this forum, which had a decidedly freedom and liberty flavor, has taken a turn toward the progressive leaning.  Even though I would have to say, a slight majority of it's membership is STILL conservative.  It is kind of queer actually.
> 
> lol
Click to expand...



You sound like a whiner to me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Jesse Booth said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the mods at the other place are Gods, Chris, GODS.  Who are you to deny them the worship they have convinced themselves they deserve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Gardener?
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, dude!
> 
> I think you'll find the atmosphere here more to your liking than some other forums out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Gathomas?
Click to expand...


Speaking. Lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Dogmaphobe said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Gardener?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty as charged.
> 
> and if I can continue to make generalized statements about no forum in particular, I would say that when a forum's very existence acts as nothing more than a vehicle for the insatiable egos of those given absolute power over others, then the very act of wielding that power becomes like a drug to them.
> 
> The very people who do not have to justify anything they do, and who rule with an iron fist completely unaccountable for their own actions are the very ones lecturing others on accountability.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm... 

Might you be speaking of a certain poster - of a rather ironically "courteous" nominal disposition - on the "no forum in particular" in question here? 

Lol


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Sgt_Gath said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Might you be speaking of a certain poster - of a rather ironically "courteous" nominal disposition - on the "no forum in particular" in question here?
> 
> Lol




 This is all hypothetical, of course, but were I to ruminate on the potentialities of various internet discussion groups, and imagine a personality type more or less predisposed towards megalomania, I would be willing to go so far as to suggest this sort of moniker might be selected by one such individual. Left to my own rather far-reaching imagination, however, I would certainly be willing to consider the possibility that this is not the only such similar personality on said hypothetical board.


----------



## Gracie

Jeremiah said:


> That your first post critiquing moderation is quite suspect.   A quick glance?  You just joined today and this is your first post!   What do I have to say?
> 
> That Satan is always in a hurry.  So are his workers.  (it's a dead give away)


DAYUM Jere! Lighten up!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Gracie said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That your first post critiquing moderation is quite suspect.   A quick glance?  You just joined today and this is your first post!   What do I have to say?
> 
> That Satan is always in a hurry.  So are his workers.  (it's a dead give away)
> 
> 
> 
> DAYUM Jere! Lighten up!!!
Click to expand...


ok


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jesse Booth said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That your first post critiquing moderation is quite suspect.   A quick glance?  You just joined today and this is your first post!   What do I have to say?
> 
> That Satan is always in a hurry.  So are his workers.  (it's a dead give away)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know what to expect before I decide whether to stay or not.
Click to expand...



Welcome to USMB. Make sure you have all of your immunization shots before venturing "out there".


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I hardly think that is necessary, Stat.


----------



## hortysir

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because* there's no order*, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?


----------



## Gracie

I think I know what place Jesse is from. It's weird over there. And I mean WEIRD. If ya fart sideways...ya can get banned or a warning. I used to pop in now and then but stopped going. I like it here much better. Always have. Always will. But I do bitch now and then.


----------



## Iceweasel

Has NOBODY offered the guy a cookie or anything?


----------



## Jesse Booth

Gracie said:


> I think I know what place Jesse is from. It's weird over there. And I mean WEIRD. If ya fart sideways...ya can get banned or a warning. I used to pop in now and then but stopped going. I like it here much better. Always have. Always will. But I do bitch now and then.



If you are farting sideways, you likely need to go to a hospital. Immediately.


----------



## MisterBeale

Mertex said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you're not that important, here......
Click to expand...


Nah, It just means that I'm not so addicted that I NEED to be here after I have incurred a violation.  I know how to keep my mouth shut, disappear, and take a break when I am skating on thin ice.

You are fooling yourself if you think ANYONE is "important" here.  Nobody is important.  If you left, if I left, we would all be forgotten in a few months except by the few people who we affected and communicated with.  So it is with life.  Your life only has meaning to you.  You may leave a mark, either with your accomplishments for the next generation, or the next, but in the long run, you aren't important. 

Don't let your ego be the mark of who you are.  If you live in that world, you are thinking on a material plane.  Like, the feeling of "importance," or "success," it is the measure of how you define the worth of your life.  If it is, you will never find happiness, not true happiness.  Fear of the shadow of death will always inform and influence all of your points of view and opinions.  Truth will not be the final arbitrator of your opinions, only the desire to "be remembered," or "be successful," or "to feel important."  These should never be the source from which we post our ideas.

And in truth, that is a futile and selfish pursuit.  From this path, only the short sighted and immature try to achieve such fleeting accolades and notoriety. 

The noble try to bring justice and truth to all humankind even if the positions they take are not popular or well liked.


----------



## Mertex

MisterBeale said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you're not that important, here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, It just means that I'm not so addicted that I NEED to be here after I have incurred a violation.  I know how to keep my mouth shut, disappear, and take a break when I am skating on thin ice.
> 
> *You are fooling yourself if you think ANYONE is "important" here*.  Nobody is important.  If you left, if I left, we would all be forgotten in a few months except by the few people who we affected and communicated with.  So it is with life.  Your life only has meaning to you.  You may leave a mark, either with your accomplishments for the next generation, or the next, but in the long run, you aren't important.
> 
> Don't let your ego be the mark of who you are.  If you live in that world, you are thinking on a material plane.  Like, the feeling of "importance," or "success," it is the measure of how you define the worth of your life.  If it is, you will never find happiness, not true happiness.  Fear of the shadow of death will always inform and influence all of your points of view and opinions.  Truth will not be the final arbitrator of your opinions, only the desire to "be remembered," or "be successful," or "to feel important."  These should never be the source from which we post our ideas.
> 
> And in truth, that is a futile and selfish pursuit.  From this path, only the short sighted and immature try to achieve such fleeting accolades and notoriety.
> 
> The noble try to bring justice and truth to all humankind even if the positions they take are not popular or well liked.
Click to expand...


Nah, I know nobody really counts for much in a political forum.........but for you to give such a detailed account of why you left for a while must mean you think you do.  If the site has degraded since 2012 it may just be that the ones you liked what they posted either got bored and left or got ushered out.......and those that got ushered out probably did because they don't know how to follow the rules.  The rules are for everyone.....and some don't like it when they are applied to them because they think they are "special" and need "special" treatment and allowances........

And, I don't need a lecture on "importance" or "success" - I'm very comfortable with who I am and what I have accomplished.....and my kids think I'm important, and that is important to me......I just come here to have fun...if you think you are changing anyone's mind, you may think too highly of yourself.


----------



## Darkwind

deltex1 said:


> Plus you get many opportunities to view Kate Upton's breasts...which may distract an 18 year old man.


Oh?  Where.....inquiring minds NEED to know....


----------



## MisterBeale

Mertex said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool people that played fast and loose with the rules got banned.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your user name seemed familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I wasn't referring to you.  I doubt you whine or report ppl.  Where ever you stand on any particular issue, you are generally a free thinker.  Your ego isn't vested in being right all the time.  Not so much that you need to report folks having fun and get nasty about rules violations.  That's what killed the fun in this place.
> 
> Mostly the site has degraded since 2012 because of the hyper sensitive PC police and sticklers for the rules that constantly tattle on their fellow forum mates.  Remember when we were kids and there was this code that you don't snitch and you had fun?  Well, this place isn't as fun as it used to be because those types of folks killed the fun.
> 
> When I incur a code violation, I disappear for a few months till it drops from my record.  That's how I manage to hang on.  I don't NEED this place like the addicts do, but I like to watch it wither and change with the character of the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you're not that important, here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, It just means that I'm not so addicted that I NEED to be here after I have incurred a violation.  I know how to keep my mouth shut, disappear, and take a break when I am skating on thin ice.
> 
> *You are fooling yourself if you think ANYONE is "important" here*.  Nobody is important.  If you left, if I left, we would all be forgotten in a few months except by the few people who we affected and communicated with.  So it is with life.  Your life only has meaning to you.  You may leave a mark, either with your accomplishments for the next generation, or the next, but in the long run, you aren't important.
> 
> Don't let your ego be the mark of who you are.  If you live in that world, you are thinking on a material plane.  Like, the feeling of "importance," or "success," it is the measure of how you define the worth of your life.  If it is, you will never find happiness, not true happiness.  Fear of the shadow of death will always inform and influence all of your points of view and opinions.  Truth will not be the final arbitrator of your opinions, only the desire to "be remembered," or "be successful," or "to feel important."  These should never be the source from which we post our ideas.
> 
> And in truth, that is a futile and selfish pursuit.  From this path, only the short sighted and immature try to achieve such fleeting accolades and notoriety.
> 
> The noble try to bring justice and truth to all humankind even if the positions they take are not popular or well liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I know nobody really counts for much in a political forum.........but for you to give such a detailed account of why you left for a while must mean you think you do.  If the site has degraded since 2012 it may just be that the ones you liked what they posted either got bored and left or got ushered out.......and those that got ushered out probably did because they don't know how to follow the rules.  The rules are for everyone.....and some don't like it when they are applied to them because they think they are "special" and need "special" treatment and allowances........
> 
> And, I don't need a lecture on "importance" or "success" - I'm very comfortable with who I am and what I have accomplished.....and my kids think I'm important, and that is important to me......I just come here to have fun...if you think you are changing anyone's mind, you may think too highly of yourself.
Click to expand...


Not really.  Obviously you need to be lectured.  You are the one that is judging whether folks think you are important or not.  Now I have hit a nerve and revealed your insecurity.

How quaint.


It isn't only my opinion.  I have seen that many many others have shared this sentiment.  And I am sure that you too, secretly have seen some of your friends either get banned or depart.  You have been here long enough to see the same happen to them.  You're honestly saying you don't miss certain posters?  Really? 

 This hyper-partisan tattling/narking enforcement of the rules has taken the fun out of the place, that is all I am saying.  I hold no loyalties with partisans of either political leaning, I've made friends and learned to respect all political persuasions.  I think posters from all political points of view are intelligent and witty.  I don't think any of them necessarily have needed to part ways forever.  And there are folks on the other side that have been served up to the same treatment.  I don't think anyone believes that the rules don't apply to them.

I just believe that the "rules" have been made more strict and more strictly enforced over the past few years.  I believe that the partisans, when they can't win the war of ideas, use the rules to play a game of, "GOTCHA," to try to rid the forum of enemies.  It takes the fun out of the forum.  I believe that is, after all, why folks come to places like this, for enjoyment.


----------



## Jesse Booth

Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.


----------



## Moonglow

Jesse Booth said:


> Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.


That's because it's a three ringed circus here...


----------



## Nutz

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?


Depends on where you fall on the political spectrum.  Spew hate, there are no rules to conform to.


----------



## Jesse Booth

Moonglow said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
Click to expand...


Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.


----------



## HenryBHough

Read the rules and be sure you understand them.

There a few real nasties lurking here who will try to sucker you into breaching them and then "run tell the teacher" in hopes of removing you.

Don't let 'em suck you in.


----------



## Jesse Booth

Another observation: I have never seen an introduction thread this long.


----------



## Moonglow

Jesse Booth said:


> Another observation: I have never seen an introduction thread this long.


You need to take of the kid gloves and join the forum...


----------



## Jesse Booth

Moonglow said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another observation: I have never seen an introduction thread this long.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take of the kid gloves and join the forum...
Click to expand...


I have posted in other threads, you know. I just have to come back to this one every five minutes to reply to new posts. It's a little inconvenient.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
Click to expand...


Well, what were you hoping for?


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
Click to expand...


Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
Click to expand...


Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!


----------



## Moonglow

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a JR...statement....


----------



## Jesse Booth

Moonglow said:


> Sounds like a JR...statement....



I'm unfamiliar with that term.


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!
Click to expand...


...You agree with my claim to having an awkward boner as a result of pictures of clowns. What gender are you, again?


----------



## Nutz

Jesse Booth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another observation: I have never seen an introduction thread this long.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take of the kid gloves and join the forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted in other threads, you know. I just have to come back to this one every five minutes to reply to new posts. It's a little inconvenient.
Click to expand...

If you are uncertain about the rules...just call someone a n1gger, wetback, k1ke...or start a race baiting thread...that will make you immune to any so called rules.


----------



## Moonglow

Jesse Booth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a JR...statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with that term.
Click to expand...

he has irections also...


----------



## Moonglow

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...You agree with my claim to having an awkward boner as a result of pictures of clowns. What gender are you, again?
Click to expand...

You're barking up the wrong tree.....


----------



## Jesse Booth

Nutz said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another observation: I have never seen an introduction thread this long.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take of the kid gloves and join the forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted in other threads, you know. I just have to come back to this one every five minutes to reply to new posts. It's a little inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are uncertain about the rules...just call someone a n1gger, wetback, k1ke...or start a race baiting thread...that will make you immune to any so called rules.
Click to expand...


That seems like an odd loophole in the rules. Perhaps someone should correct them?


----------



## Moonglow

Jesse Booth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another observation: I have never seen an introduction thread this long.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take of the kid gloves and join the forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted in other threads, you know. I just have to come back to this one every five minutes to reply to new posts. It's a little inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are uncertain about the rules...just call someone a n1gger, wetback, k1ke...or start a race baiting thread...that will make you immune to any so called rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems like an odd loophole in the rules. Perhaps someone should correct them?
Click to expand...

Only if you own the site or are admin...


----------



## Jesse Booth

Moonglow said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...You agree with my claim to having an awkward boner as a result of pictures of clowns. What gender are you, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree.....
Click to expand...


Oh, so now she's a fucking tree??? I'm so confused...


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...You agree with my claim to having an awkward boner as a result of pictures of clowns. What gender are you, again?
Click to expand...


Lol.  What?  I didn't realize clowns gave you an erection.  I thought you were saying they were creepy.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...You agree with my claim to having an awkward boner as a result of pictures of clowns. What gender are you, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now she's a fucking tree??? I'm so confused...
Click to expand...


How would one manage that anyway?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...You agree with my claim to having an awkward boner as a result of pictures of clowns. What gender are you, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  I didn't realize clowns gave you an erection.  I thought you were saying they were creepy.
Click to expand...

he was saying he is creepy for getting irections from clowns....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...You agree with my claim to having an awkward boner as a result of pictures of clowns. What gender are you, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  I didn't realize clowns gave you an erection.  I thought you were saying they were creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was saying he is creepy for getting irections from clowns....
Click to expand...


Oh, I completely misunderstood.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
Click to expand...


don't worry, the clowns here can't rape you.


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...You agree with my claim to having an awkward boner as a result of pictures of clowns. What gender are you, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  I didn't realize clowns gave you an erection.  I thought you were saying they were creepy.
Click to expand...




How did you miss the joke?


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I've been here a few days, and I've noticed that clowns are surprisingly popular picks for avatars. No other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't worry, the clowns here can't rape you.
Click to expand...


Good. I don't want another repeat of the 5th grade science fair.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, clowns are creepy.  I agree.    Some of the clowns are incognito too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...You agree with my claim to having an awkward boner as a result of pictures of clowns. What gender are you, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  I didn't realize clowns gave you an erection.  I thought you were saying they were creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you miss the joke?
Click to expand...


I don't like clowns.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a three ringed circus here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't worry, the clowns here can't rape you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good. I don't want another repeat of the 5th grade science fair.
Click to expand...


I'm telling you, the clowns are no good.


----------



## Nutz

Jesse Booth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another observation: I have never seen an introduction thread this long.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take of the kid gloves and join the forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted in other threads, you know. I just have to come back to this one every five minutes to reply to new posts. It's a little inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are uncertain about the rules...just call someone a n1gger, wetback, k1ke...or start a race baiting thread...that will make you immune to any so called rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems like an odd loophole in the rules. Perhaps someone should correct them?
Click to expand...

Its not a loophole. It is forum culture.  All you have to do is prove you fit in by spewing hate...once you do that...you are free to post as you see fit.


----------



## Jesse Booth

Nutz said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another observation: I have never seen an introduction thread this long.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take of the kid gloves and join the forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted in other threads, you know. I just have to come back to this one every five minutes to reply to new posts. It's a little inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are uncertain about the rules...just call someone a n1gger, wetback, k1ke...or start a race baiting thread...that will make you immune to any so called rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems like an odd loophole in the rules. Perhaps someone should correct them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a loophole. It is forum culture.  All you have to do is prove you fit in by spewing hate...once you do that...you are free to post as you see fit.
Click to expand...


Meh. I think I'll become a pariah. A grammatically accurate, impeccably mannered pariah with a misleading avatar.


----------



## Moonglow

Jesse Booth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take of the kid gloves and join the forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted in other threads, you know. I just have to come back to this one every five minutes to reply to new posts. It's a little inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are uncertain about the rules...just call someone a n1gger, wetback, k1ke...or start a race baiting thread...that will make you immune to any so called rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems like an odd loophole in the rules. Perhaps someone should correct them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a loophole. It is forum culture.  All you have to do is prove you fit in by spewing hate...once you do that...you are free to post as you see fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. I think I'll become a pariah. A grammatically accurate, impeccably mannered pariah with a misleading avatar.
Click to expand...

The irection thing is how JR was spelling erection...you'll get it eventually...


----------



## Jesse Booth

Moonglow said:


> The irection thing is how JR was spelling erection...you'll get it eventually...


----------



## Nutz

Jesse Booth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take of the kid gloves and join the forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted in other threads, you know. I just have to come back to this one every five minutes to reply to new posts. It's a little inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are uncertain about the rules...just call someone a n1gger, wetback, k1ke...or start a race baiting thread...that will make you immune to any so called rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems like an odd loophole in the rules. Perhaps someone should correct them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a loophole. It is forum culture.  All you have to do is prove you fit in by spewing hate...once you do that...you are free to post as you see fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. I think I'll become a pariah. A grammatically accurate, impeccably mannered pariah with a misleading avatar.
Click to expand...

You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.


----------



## Moonglow

Jesse Booth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irection thing is how JR was spelling erection...you'll get it eventually...
Click to expand...

No is not a choice......


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted in other threads, you know. I just have to come back to this one every five minutes to reply to new posts. It's a little inconvenient.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are uncertain about the rules...just call someone a n1gger, wetback, k1ke...or start a race baiting thread...that will make you immune to any so called rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems like an odd loophole in the rules. Perhaps someone should correct them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a loophole. It is forum culture.  All you have to do is prove you fit in by spewing hate...once you do that...you are free to post as you see fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. I think I'll become a pariah. A grammatically accurate, impeccably mannered pariah with a misleading avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
Click to expand...


Oh God, shut up, will you?  Lol.  No one HAS to do anything they don't want to do, and there is no hammer.  This is a website.  It can't hurt you.


----------



## Jesse Booth

Nutz said:


> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.



That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irection thing is how JR was spelling erection...you'll get it eventually...
Click to expand...


Agree.  That's probably a thing you don't want to get ever.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irection thing is how JR was spelling erection...you'll get it eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No is not a choice......
Click to expand...


Sure it's a choice.  Just use your antibacterial spray.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irection thing is how JR was spelling erection...you'll get it eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  That's probably a thing you don't want to get ever.
Click to expand...

It ain't that bad...


----------



## Nutz

Jesse Booth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
Click to expand...

Good luck...just remember you cannot respond in-kind if you don't choose the hate side.  You just have to take it.


----------



## Jesse Booth

Moonglow said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irection thing is how JR was spelling erection...you'll get it eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No is not a choice......
Click to expand...


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are uncertain about the rules...just call someone a n1gger, wetback, k1ke...or start a race baiting thread...that will make you immune to any so called rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like an odd loophole in the rules. Perhaps someone should correct them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a loophole. It is forum culture.  All you have to do is prove you fit in by spewing hate...once you do that...you are free to post as you see fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. I think I'll become a pariah. A grammatically accurate, impeccably mannered pariah with a misleading avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh God, shut up, will you?  Lol.  No one HAS to do anything they don't want to do, and there is no hammer.  This is a website.  It can't hurt you.
Click to expand...

I am being nice. Forum rules forbid my type from telling the absolute truth.


----------



## Jesse Booth

Nutz said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck...just remember you cannot respond in-kind if you don't choose the hate side.  You just have to take it.
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight. Saying stuff like "go fuck yourself" and "go suck a dick, dumbass" is okay here, but only if you also spew bigotry?


----------



## Gracie

Jesse Booth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
Click to expand...

Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.


----------



## Gracie

Jesse Booth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck...just remember you cannot respond in-kind if you don't choose the hate side.  You just have to take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. Saying stuff like "go fuck yourself" and "go suck a dick, dumbass" is okay here, but only if you also spew bigotry?
Click to expand...

You can be anything you want to be. Knock yerself out.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irection thing is how JR was spelling erection...you'll get it eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No is not a choice......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roadrunner

Jesse Booth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck...just remember you cannot respond in-kind if you don't choose the hate side.  You just have to take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. Saying stuff like "go fuck yourself" and "go suck a dick, dumbass" is okay here, but only if you also spew bigotry?
Click to expand...

You can't say you fucked somebody's momma, or daddy, or cast  any other aspersions on family members, and you can't accuse posters of screwing kids or animals, even if evidence indicates they do.

Other than that, and maybe porn, you can do most anything.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like an odd loophole in the rules. Perhaps someone should correct them?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a loophole. It is forum culture.  All you have to do is prove you fit in by spewing hate...once you do that...you are free to post as you see fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. I think I'll become a pariah. A grammatically accurate, impeccably mannered pariah with a misleading avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh God, shut up, will you?  Lol.  No one HAS to do anything they don't want to do, and there is no hammer.  This is a website.  It can't hurt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am being nice. Forum rules forbid my type from telling the absolute truth.
Click to expand...


Bah!  You commie!


----------



## Jesse Booth

Gracie said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
Click to expand...


I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?


----------



## Gracie

What roadrunner said.


----------



## Nutz

Jesse Booth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck...just remember you cannot respond in-kind if you don't choose the hate side.  You just have to take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. Saying stuff like "go fuck yourself" and "go suck a dick, dumbass" is okay here, but only if you also spew bigotry?
Click to expand...

Yes...you are absolutely right.  If you want to veer off topic and flame in zone 2...you can't say "go fuck yourself".   But if you say, "go fuck yourself, n1gger", it is okay.


----------



## Roadrunner

Jesse Booth said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
Click to expand...

Judicial Review, resident Walter Mitty type.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
Click to expand...


You should be happy.  Your introduction thread is a huge hit!


----------



## Gracie

Jesse Booth said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
Click to expand...

JR is Judicial Review....fondly called Judy. Nobody likes him. He's a dick. And a stalker.

Simple rules here:
No family is to be dissed.
No nipple avies or pics showing nipples of women. Men ok, women no. Eye roll. A nipple is a nipple but I digress.
No calling out the staff in a thread. PM them. No discussing staff decisions. PM them.
No sharing PMs. No telling what was in a PM.
No physical threats.

Stuff like that.


----------



## Gracie

If you are from "there" then you probably know Wake is here too. And ChrisL. Maybe a few others I don't know about.
I am still registered "there" but rarely go. I can post BOO and I will get a warning I posted the wrong thing in the wrong thread. Too confusing. Which is why I haven't been back there in months, nor any plans to. 

Staff here is awesome. They WILL waggle their finger attcha if you get too far out of bounds but they are not carrying Ban billyclubs around either.


----------



## Nutz

Jesse Booth said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
Click to expand...

JR is JR.  A pretty funny guy.  He is also a racist, therefore the rules do not apply to him.  See how it works yet?


----------



## Jesse Booth

Nutz said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR is JR.  A pretty funny guy.  He is also a racist, therefore the rules do not apply to him.  See how it works yet?
Click to expand...

Neat!


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR is JR.  A pretty funny guy.  He is also a racist, therefore the rules do not apply to him.  See how it works yet?
Click to expand...


I knew he was an ass, but a racist?  Haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR is JR.  A pretty funny guy.  He is also a racist, therefore the rules do not apply to him.  See how it works yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was an ass, but a racist?  Haven't seen that yet.
Click to expand...

I don't know if he is a racist or not. I know he likes to stalk Angels&Demons all over the board (she is a staff member) and SarahG (Judy fell in love with her avie I think). Hell, I'm supposedly a racist, so.....its all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR is JR.  A pretty funny guy.  He is also a racist, therefore the rules do not apply to him.  See how it works yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was an ass, but a racist?  Haven't seen that yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he is a racist or not. I know he likes to stalk Angels&Demons all over the board (she is a staff member) and SarahG (Judy fell in love with her avie I think). Hell, I'm supposedly a racist, so.....its all in the eye of the beholder.
Click to expand...


I'm a communist.    Didn't know that before a poster informed me of that information.


----------



## ChrisL

What a pain.  Now, I'm going to have to learn Russian or some shit.


----------



## Judicial review

Jesse Booth said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
Click to expand...


aka me - The best poster and smartest poster on this site bar none.  You will just like everybody else here run into me and then want to stab me with a knife, because I end a thread with 1 post, and those threads result in me calling the OP a retarded idiot who just wasted everybody's time.  I hope you use your brain here.  Welcome.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR is JR.  A pretty funny guy.  He is also a racist, therefore the rules do not apply to him.  See how it works yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was an ass, but a racist?  Haven't seen that yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he is a racist or not. I know he likes to stalk Angels&Demons all over the board (she is a staff member) and SarahG (Judy fell in love with her avie I think). Hell, I'm supposedly a racist, so.....its all in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a communist.    Didn't know that before a poster informed me of that information.
Click to expand...


You are the most beautiful communist I've ever seen..


----------



## Jesse Booth

Judicial review said:


> aka me - The best poster and smartest poster on this site bar none.  You will just like everybody else here run into me and then want to stab me with a knife, because I end a thread with 1 post, and those threads result in me calling the OP a retarded idiot who just wasted everybody's time.  I hope you use your brain here.  Welcome.



Humble, too!


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR is JR.  A pretty funny guy.  He is also a racist, therefore the rules do not apply to him.  See how it works yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was an ass, but a racist?  Haven't seen that yet.
Click to expand...


Not a racist.  That term is used way too much.  I know what the problems are in the black community and let's just say the blame lies with them.  After all it's their problems.


----------



## Judicial review

Jesse Booth said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> aka me - The best poster and smartest poster on this site bar none.  You will just like everybody else here run into me and then want to stab me with a knife, because I end a thread with 1 post, and those threads result in me calling the OP a retarded idiot who just wasted everybody's time.  I hope you use your brain here.  Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humble, too!
Click to expand...


Here no.  In my life off the computer, yes.  If I like you, you will see me be humble.  If you are an ass I'll demean you and throw my successes in your face and when that happens there's no escape.


----------



## Judicial review

You'll have to excuse me I'm going to make a summer sausage, dijon mustard sandwich.   I will be back.


----------



## Jesse Booth

Judicial review said:


> You'll have to excuse me I'm going to make a summer sausage, dijon mustard sandwich.   I will be back.



...And now I'm hungry. Thanks a lot, dickhead.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> What a pain.  Now, I'm going to have to learn Russian or some shit.



russkiy shlyukha


----------



## Judicial review

Jesse Booth said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to excuse me I'm going to make a summer sausage, dijon mustard sandwich.   I will be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And now I'm hungry. Thanks a lot, dickhead.
Click to expand...


Your welcome.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR is JR.  A pretty funny guy.  He is also a racist, therefore the rules do not apply to him.  See how it works yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was an ass, but a racist?  Haven't seen that yet.
Click to expand...


You missed his sarcasm.


----------



## Judicial review

Booth,

There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.


----------



## Gracie

Oh STFU. Nobody is interested in your pc time during your cell breaks.


----------



## Statistikhengst

omg...


----------



## Judicial review

Gracie said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be forced to pick a side.  If you don't pick the hate side...you will need to be impeccably mannered or you face the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think I will see where my current plan gets me. If *that* leads to a ban, this place doesn't deserve my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit harpin' on it and get to hanging out in other threads. Unless you have and I just haven't run across ya.
> This is not the other place. If we are doomed with JR's presence and he's still here, then you damn sure ain't going anywhere soon. Just try not to make enemies too fast. JR made that mistake and now he is the local chew toy for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted elsewhere. I have to keep coming back here, due to constant notifications catching my interest. Besides, maybe if I stick around this thread long enough, I'll figure out who the hell JR is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR is Judicial Review....fondly called Judy. Nobody likes him. He's a dick. And a stalker.
> 
> Simple rules here:
> No family is to be dissed.
> No nipple avies or pics showing nipples of women. Men ok, women no. Eye roll. A nipple is a nipple but I digress.
> No calling out the staff in a thread. PM them. No discussing staff decisions. PM them.
> No sharing PMs. No telling what was in a PM.
> No physical threats.
> 
> Stuff like that.
Click to expand...


What a load of bullshit.  People love me.  So do the women. However, my relationships don't last, because I end them.


----------



## Judicial review

Gracie said:


> Oh STFU. Nobody is interested in your pc time during your cell breaks.



See booth.... Example #1 - Gracie.  I actually have her on ignore and from time to time will click the button to allow myself to see her posts.  She obvious likes me or she would have me on ignore.  She's a hypocrite.


----------



## Judicial review

Statistikhengst said:


> omg...



How are you doing in Germany Stat?


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU. Nobody is interested in your pc time during your cell breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See booth.... Example #1 - Gracie.  I actually have her on ignore and from time to time will click the button to allow myself to see her posts.  She obvious likes me or she would have me on ignore.  She's a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Actually, I didn't like JR much at first...but now I have a little respect for the booger.  He turned a thread about Booth into a thread about himself. Quite entertaining.


----------



## Moonglow

Judicial review said:


> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.


You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...


----------



## Judicial review

Moonglow said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...
Click to expand...


Yes. I'm the fertilizer you guys and gals need.  I make you grow and create life here at usmb.


----------



## Nutz

Moonglow said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...
Click to expand...

  You gotta admit...he has his followers, stalkers and haters.  When he starts a thread, no matter how stupid...it always goes for a few pages, at least, and usually results in a good belly laugh.  Hell, his presence even unfolded a sex triangle that still boggles my mind.

Good job, Judicial review


----------



## Moonglow

Nutz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gotta admit...he has his followers, stalkers and haters.  When he starts a thread, no matter how stupid...it always goes for a few pages, at least, and usually results in a good belly laugh.  Hell, his presence even unfolded a sex triangle that still boggles my mind.
> 
> Good job, Judicial review
Click to expand...

He's only here for the bitches and beer....


----------



## Moonglow

Judicial review said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm the fertilizer you guys and gals need.  I make you grow and create life here at usmb.
Click to expand...

Well I preferred your other sock.....


----------



## Judicial review

Moonglow said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm the fertilizer you guys and gals need.  I make you grow and create life here at usmb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I preferred your other sock.....
Click to expand...


I was so out of it this morning I have 2 different ones on today.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gotta admit...he has his followers, stalkers and haters.  When he starts a thread, no matter how stupid...it always goes for a few pages, at least, and usually results in a good belly laugh.  Hell, his presence even unfolded a sex triangle that still boggles my mind.
> 
> Good job, Judicial review
Click to expand...


What are you?  His other sock?    I guess it doesn't take much to "boggle" your mind.  Lol.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gotta admit...he has his followers, stalkers and haters.  When he starts a thread, no matter how stupid...it always goes for a few pages, at least, and usually results in a good belly laugh.  Hell, his presence even unfolded a sex triangle that still boggles my mind.
> 
> Good job, Judicial review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you?  His other sock?    I guess it doesn't take much to "boggle" your mind.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Mad cabbie getting laid doesn't boggle your mind?


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gotta admit...he has his followers, stalkers and haters.  When he starts a thread, no matter how stupid...it always goes for a few pages, at least, and usually results in a good belly laugh.  Hell, his presence even unfolded a sex triangle that still boggles my mind.
> 
> Good job, Judicial review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you?  His other sock?    I guess it doesn't take much to "boggle" your mind.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mad cabbie getting laid doesn't boggle your mind?
Click to expand...


I don't know anything about that.  It's not my business.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth,
> 
> There are 160,000 continuous viewers of this site and I'm responsible for about 30% - 45% of them.  I have quite the following.  That gives me a lot of leeway with the site ownership. I'm on another level than any poster here.  You will find that out.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't shit, wait,,,, yes you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm the fertilizer you guys and gals need.  I make you grow and create life here at usmb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I preferred your other sock.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so out of it this morning I have 2 different ones on today.
Click to expand...


Both stink, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Coyote

JR, isn't it time for you to infest another thread?

Welcome to USMB Jesse Booth


----------



## Judicial review

Coyote said:


> JR, isn't it time for you to infest another thread?
> 
> Welcome to USMB Jesse Booth



To tired.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! Asides from that, no other observations so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't worry, the clowns here can't rape you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good. I don't want another repeat of the 5th grade science fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, the clowns are no good.
Click to expand...


I know, right.....don't vote for them....


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what were you hoping for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't worry, the clowns here can't rape you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good. I don't want another repeat of the 5th grade science fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, the clowns are no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, right.....don't vote for them....
Click to expand...


I have no plans to vote for either republicans or democrats.  I think the two party monopoly is ruining our country.


----------



## DriftingSand

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry, the clowns here can't rape you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good. I don't want another repeat of the 5th grade science fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, the clowns are no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, right.....don't vote for them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no plans to vote for either republicans or democrats.  I think the two party monopoly is ruining our country.
Click to expand...


100% Agreement.  Both have taken turns grabbing power and implementing one law after another and yet we find ourselves in the mess we're in.


----------



## Dot Com

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?


are you volunteering your services?


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> I have no plans to vote for either republicans or democrats.  I think the two party monopoly is ruining our country.


^ that ChrisL


----------



## Jesse Booth

Dot Com said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> are you volunteering your services?
Click to expand...


Are you referring to my witty commentary on political issues, or my talent for juggling small rodents dressed like Bulgarian clowns while they play tiny kazoos made from bamboo?


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> are you volunteering your services?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to my witty commentary on political issues, or my talent for juggling small rodents dressed like Bulgarian clowns while they play tiny kazoos made from bamboo?
Click to expand...


Now that would be interesting to see.  Got a video?


----------



## n0spam4me

Lets start a movement
that is for any given election, ALL of the voters, that is all of the voters who actually get it, VOTE and vote for the NOT a Democrat & NOT a Republican.
therefore to send a message that the Donkey & Elephant should be retired and never heard from again.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fewer clowns? The perpetual boner is a little annoying (long story, involving an experiment with classical conditioning), but I guess I can live with that annoyance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry, the clowns here can't rape you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good. I don't want another repeat of the 5th grade science fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, the clowns are no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, right.....don't vote for them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no plans to vote for either republicans or democrats.  I think the two party monopoly is ruining our country.
Click to expand...


Don't be that guy!


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> are you volunteering your services?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to my witty commentary on political issues, or my talent for juggling small rodents dressed like Bulgarian clowns while they play tiny kazoos made from bamboo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that would be interesting to see.  Got a video?
Click to expand...


Recording the prelude to the annual child sacrifice is against my religion, so no video.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> are you volunteering your services?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to my witty commentary on political issues, or my talent for juggling small rodents dressed like Bulgarian clowns while they play tiny kazoos made from bamboo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that would be interesting to see.  Got a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recording the prelude to the annual child sacrifice is against my religion, so no video.
Click to expand...


You are one strange dude.


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> are you volunteering your services?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to my witty commentary on political issues, or my talent for juggling small rodents dressed like Bulgarian clowns while they play tiny kazoos made from bamboo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that would be interesting to see.  Got a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recording the prelude to the annual child sacrifice is against my religion, so no video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one strange dude.
Click to expand...


And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you volunteering your services?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to my witty commentary on political issues, or my talent for juggling small rodents dressed like Bulgarian clowns while they play tiny kazoos made from bamboo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that would be interesting to see.  Got a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recording the prelude to the annual child sacrifice is against my religion, so no video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one strange dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.
Click to expand...


You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to my witty commentary on political issues, or my talent for juggling small rodents dressed like Bulgarian clowns while they play tiny kazoos made from bamboo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be interesting to see.  Got a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recording the prelude to the annual child sacrifice is against my religion, so no video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one strange dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.
Click to expand...


Why the Hell not!?!?!?


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be interesting to see.  Got a video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recording the prelude to the annual child sacrifice is against my religion, so no video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one strange dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the Hell not!?!?!?
Click to expand...


I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recording the prelude to the annual child sacrifice is against my religion, so no video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one strange dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the Hell not!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.
Click to expand...


That's nothing. Back on DP, I've liked about 4,000 more things than I've even posted. So... yeah. I think I had a point about something in there. Maybe.


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one strange dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the Hell not!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nothing. Back on DP, I've liked about 4,000 more things than I've even posted. So... yeah. I think I had a point about something in there. Maybe.
Click to expand...


What point is that?  You want me to like all of your posts?    It's a free country, bub!


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recording the prelude to the annual child sacrifice is against my religion, so no video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one strange dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the Hell not!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.  You are the most mature women on here.  You also have a good heart.  Don't sell yourself short.  You are looking for a mature man and you are immature?  Doesn't add up.  You are hiding something.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one strange dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the Hell not!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  You are the most mature women on here.  You also have a good heart.  Don't sell yourself short.  You are looking for a mature man and you are immature?  Doesn't add up.  You are hiding something.
Click to expand...


Jesse Booth and I know each other from another forum.  We are just joking around.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the Hell not!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  You are the most mature women on here.  You also have a good heart.  Don't sell yourself short.  You are looking for a mature man and you are immature?  Doesn't add up.  You are hiding something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth and I know each other from another forum.  We are just joking around.
Click to expand...


Good. Have fun!


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are stingy with your Thank yous and Agrees. Prude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the Hell not!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nothing. Back on DP, I've liked about 4,000 more things than I've even posted. So... yeah. I think I had a point about something in there. Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point is that?  You want me to like all of your posts?    It's a free country, bub!
Click to expand...


Well, according to my Google+ account under the name of Heinrich Von Spicynipples (I figured Spicyweiner would be crossing a line), I live in Pyongyang, North Korea. So no, this country isn't free at all! NOW LIKE MY FUCKING POST!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to thank a post that mentions child sacrifice?  Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the Hell not!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nothing. Back on DP, I've liked about 4,000 more things than I've even posted. So... yeah. I think I had a point about something in there. Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point is that?  You want me to like all of your posts?    It's a free country, bub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, according to my Google+ account under the name of Heinrich Von Spicynipples (I figured Spicyweiner would be crossing a line), I live in Pyongyang, North Korea. So no, this country isn't free at all! NOW LIKE MY FUCKING POST!!!
Click to expand...


Kim Jong?  Is that you?


----------



## Jesse Booth

ChrisL said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the Hell not!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nothing. Back on DP, I've liked about 4,000 more things than I've even posted. So... yeah. I think I had a point about something in there. Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point is that?  You want me to like all of your posts?    It's a free country, bub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, according to my Google+ account under the name of Heinrich Von Spicynipples (I figured Spicyweiner would be crossing a line), I live in Pyongyang, North Korea. So no, this country isn't free at all! NOW LIKE MY FUCKING POST!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kim Jong?  Is that you?
Click to expand...


No, just someone who doesn't want to post anything even remotely accurate on the Google+ account I was forced to get. Also, thanks for the Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Judicial review

Jesse Booth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like children, that's why.  I don't even like to think about things like that, TBH.  Very disturbing, especially considering some of the stuff going on in the ME.  Of course, I know you didn't mean anything by it, but I just could not like a post that mentions things to do with children in that manner.    Also, if you look at my profile page, you will see that I have given many more likes and thanks than I have received, so   Lol.  That's right, I'm immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing. Back on DP, I've liked about 4,000 more things than I've even posted. So... yeah. I think I had a point about something in there. Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point is that?  You want me to like all of your posts?    It's a free country, bub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, according to my Google+ account under the name of Heinrich Von Spicynipples (I figured Spicyweiner would be crossing a line), I live in Pyongyang, North Korea. So no, this country isn't free at all! NOW LIKE MY FUCKING POST!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kim Jong?  Is that you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just someone who doesn't want to post anything even remotely accurate on the Google+ account I was forced to get. Also, thanks for the Thank you. I appreciate it.
Click to expand...


Thank you's are a curse.  The reasoning behind it needs to be known.


----------



## Howey

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?



Hello!

Moderation, and mods on this site are outstanding. And extremely fair. Especially cereal_killer, westwall, and flacaltenn.

I can only think of two forums with horrible moderation, JPP and DP (who's owner used to own this forum). Both are horrible with mods and admins who encourage trolling; hence there's little debate going on.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Jesse Booth

Judicial review said:


> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Booth said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing. Back on DP, I've liked about 4,000 more things than I've even posted. So... yeah. I think I had a point about something in there. Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What point is that?  You want me to like all of your posts?    It's a free country, bub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, according to my Google+ account under the name of Heinrich Von Spicynipples (I figured Spicyweiner would be crossing a line), I live in Pyongyang, North Korea. So no, this country isn't free at all! NOW LIKE MY FUCKING POST!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kim Jong?  Is that you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just someone who doesn't want to post anything even remotely accurate on the Google+ account I was forced to get. Also, thanks for the Thank you. I appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you's are a curse.  The reasoning behind it needs to be known.
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't. Never look a gift upvote of any kind in the mouth. Everyone knows that expression!


----------



## Howey

Oh hail. I forgot Coyote


----------



## Coyote

Howey said:


> Oh hail. I forgot Coyote



Huh?  Whadda I do?


----------



## Judicial review

Coyote said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hail. I forgot Coyote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Whadda I do?
Click to expand...


nothin you are the best one here.


----------



## Howey

Coyote said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hail. I forgot Coyote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Whadda I do?
Click to expand...


I forgot to include you in my list of super mods.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?



I'm just thrilled to see JesseBooth again.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Hey, I know you from somewhere!



He's from the Dark World where Captain Courtesy and DiAnna live.  Jesse Booth is awesome.


----------



## Moonglow

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I know you from somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's from the Dark World where Captain Courtesy and DiAnna live.  Jesse Booth is awesome.
Click to expand...

Like a fair dose of the clap...


----------



## Judicial review

Coyote said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hail. I forgot Coyote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Whadda I do?
Click to expand...


Apparently not enough.


----------



## Coyote

Sure I did.  I left a cookie crumb trail.


----------



## Judicial review

Coyote said:


> Sure I did.  I left a cookie crumb trail.



You keep people wanting more ..


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mertex

deltex1 said:


> This forum is fairly loose. Which I prefer. But you have to learn not to respond to the far left drones and their hyper partisan threads that are of no consequence to the future of the republic and just take up space.



This ^^^ post alone ought to tell you Jesse Booth who the actual drones are - they can't even keep their hyper partisan bullshit out of an introduction thread that is just for the purpose of welcoming someone.  I guess they are dense, too.


----------



## deltex1

The purpose of this thread in this forum is to answer a question that was posed.  Merty's response just took up space....with whining.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?


I think you'll like it here.this is about the only site i know of where the mods dont play favorites and abuse their power cause you post a truth they are uncomfortable with and dont want to hear about.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I know you from somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's from the Dark World where Captain Courtesy and DiAnna live.  Jesse Booth is awesome.
Click to expand...


I know who he is.  I was only joking.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I know you from somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's from the Dark World where Captain Courtesy and DiAnna live.  Jesse Booth is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know who he is.  I was only joking.
Click to expand...


I'm just thrilled to see awesome people like you and JesseBooth up in a here.


----------



## Foxfyre

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I know you from somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's from the Dark World where Captain Courtesy and DiAnna live.  Jesse Booth is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know who he is.  I was only joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just thrilled to see awesome people like you and JesseBooth up in a here.
Click to expand...


But not me?  I'm crushed.  Crushed I tell you.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Foxfyre said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I know you from somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's from the Dark World where Captain Courtesy and DiAnna live.  Jesse Booth is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know who he is.  I was only joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just thrilled to see awesome people like you and JesseBooth up in a here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not me?  I'm crushed.  Crushed I tell you.
Click to expand...


I didn't mean to crush your spirits.  I have only recently discovered your awesomeness.

My apologies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jesse Booth said:


> Hi. I'm Jesse. I've noticed that a lot of politics forums have a problem with moderation. It's either too lax, or even nonexistent, and you can't have a reasonable debate because there's no order, or it's too heavy-handed, and you can't have a resonable debate because moderators will use their power to suppress opposing viewpoints.
> 
> This site seems pretty good from a quick glance, but what do you guys have to say about it?



if you take notice,you cant have a reasonable debate on any political message board because internet sites are government controlled and allow disinfo agents to troll them who refuse to acknoweldge facts and have to make up lies when they cant refute them..this site is no different,anytime you make a thread that exposes government corruption with pesky facts the mods are too afraid to look at the evidence and when they see the thread title,they automatically move it to the conspiracy theories section.


----------



## Mertex

deltex1 said:


> Merty's response just took up space....with whining.



No, that would be your post...this forum isn't government controlled.....where do you get your information?  You're so misinformed....they should test people before allowing them to post here....then we wouldn't have those like you with your absurd ideas.


----------



## deltex1

Gfy


----------



## Treeshepherd

This place is good. That other place people are talking about sounds bad. This place is even slightly better than that other-other place, which was too loose with the rules. But that alternative auxiliary other other other place was severely overbearing.

All messageboards are the same in the sense that the posters are figments of my imagination. My imagination tends to conjure up decent and varied figments here, making USMB the correct choice for a forum.


----------

